# Is Tivo mascot still there?



## EdGillett (Dec 19, 2002)

Who wants to make sure that this thing is branded with the Tivo mascot, somewhere, anywhere?!

It's what makes Tivo a Tivo. That and the bloop bloop sounds.

Anyone seen if he's still alive and roaming round in his new palatial VM home?


----------



## EdGillett (Dec 19, 2002)

Right, he is there in the screenshots, he's just tiny 

To the left of the clock.

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news-gallery/37064/virgin-media-tivo-box-unveiled/12#image

Hooray anyway.

Maybe it was only me who cared. Pity he didn't make it onto the remote control ...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

EdGillett said:


> It's what makes Tivo a Tivo. That and the bloop bloop sounds.


They are called Bings and Bongs!


----------



## Ovit-UK (Dec 26, 2002)

Even when our kids wanna fast forward the Sky or V+HD boxes they say "can you Be-Deep it" 


And as Ed has said elsewhere, can we change the colour scheme to blue. 




Ovit


----------



## EdGillett (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm quite happy to let VM have their red branding as due consideration for bringing Tivo back to us. 

And surely when you fast forward that's considered a "bloop" as opposed to a "bing" or a "bong"?

I'm with you on the "Bong" for the sound when you can't go further. And "Bing" for confirmation tone. But fast forward - that's gotta be a "bloop bloop bloop" when you were going quickly


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

In our house we say 'Bloop back' for the rewind 7 seconds function.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Ovit-UK said:


> And as Ed has said elsewhere, can we change the colour scheme to blue.Ovit


The blue backdrop is the original backdrop from the Sky Digital EPG. Can't see VM going with that somehow!


----------



## Ovit-UK (Dec 26, 2002)

Benedict said:


> The blue backdrop is the original backdrop from the Sky Digital EPG. Can't see VM going with that somehow!


Wow!  Wasn't aware of that, in that case I'll be happy with the new red version.


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

Ovit-UK said:


> Wow!  Wasn't aware of that, in that case I'll be happy with the new red version.


I think the original screen colour was yellow. There's a hint of yellow as the sky blue colour swings in.

TiVo originally had different colours for different menu screens.


----------

